

Ask HN: jQuery sites down? - cpg

Are all the jQuery sites down?<p>They seem to be hosted in Media Temple. Funny that searching for mediatemple in Google presents you with an "Is Your Server Down?" ad right above it :)
======
gexla
They were for me yesterday, but seem to be fine now.

